# #GBAtemp.net - Move from EFnet to our own server?



## Sinkhead (Sep 21, 2008)

Narin's wondering whether we should move #GBAtemp.net from EFnet to our own server. This would remove the useless bots and give us as staff more flexibility and organization.

Please vote!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Narin explains the advantages better than busy Sinkhead. Apologizes for the out-of-context-ness, but Shakespeare essay calls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Narin said:
			
		

> Please do not mention #GBAtemp.TA, as it currently stands, its not on good terms with the GBAtemp staff. It was originally created by Spikey for that purpose, a channel for non-serious chatter similar to the Testing Area here on the forums, but he ended up opping the wrong people who basically took the channel over and banned him from it.
> 
> Now the problem is, in the past, it was a bit out of control, the current ops of the channel basically let everything goes, which also included illegal subject matter. While I won't go into details, this has angered a lot of people and basically made the TA IRC channel off limits and made it a bannable offense to even mention it on the #gbatemp.net channel. While things on the TA have been pretty clean lately, it has a little ways to go before becoming a respectable channel again.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 21, 2008)

As long as JPH is akilled I'm all for it.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 21, 2008)

No more EFnet, we need services.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 21, 2008)

It's best that you'll make your own server.


----------



## JPH (Sep 21, 2008)

No, I don't think it should - it's fine where it is.

However, it would be cool to have the channel integrated into the website...


----------



## cupajoe (Sep 21, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> No, I don't think it should - it's fine where it is.
> 
> However, it would be cool to have the channel integrated into the website...


That would be cool. But I still voted to stay on Efnet.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 21, 2008)

Services are good. EFnet is the only fucking network with no services. Move somewhere with services so I don't _HAVE_ to use my nick constantly so it doesn't get stolen.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 21, 2008)

down with #GBAtemp.net




#GBAtemp.TA is the only REAL GBAtemp IRC channel.


----------



## Banger (Sep 21, 2008)

irc.gbatemp.net would be cool and as long as it has host mask and allows vhost im all for it.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 21, 2008)

if JPH isnt op, then sure!! ZING!


lol, I think it should stay on efnet because this server is already strained enough


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2008)

vhost and nickserv would be awesome.

It was a hell of hard time getting the .net channel working though: I used to come in every few days and for months it was nothing but shaunj66.

I would also be up for the return of speechy, phrog and the other fun bots like that.

Only problem I can see is the worst we can expect with efnet is a few net splits, gbatemp is but one server and with it being hard enough to get here at certain times......

Perhaps a java applet (properly done and not an afterthought as such like we have had for the competitions) given some prominence on the main site would be better.


----------



## Prime (Sep 21, 2008)

What ever is best for the channel.

Just please unban me


----------



## Banger (Sep 21, 2008)

irc I double would be hosted on the main gbatemp server, most irc servers that ive seen are never hosted right on the actuals site server. usually on a separate connection, at least id hope that would be the case for this. Depending on how many average people are on the server a simple DSL connection would run it just fine. So the cost for a server to run irc server wouldnt be to much, unless you want to have several of them in different locations.

/me shrugs.


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 21, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> #GBAtemp.TA is the only REAL GBAtemp IRC channel.


Agreed.

With OPs like Spikey and others, #GBAtemp.net is slowly getting killed. I do believe that he's the cancer killing IRC, because he just doesn't treat everyone right. I would go into detail but I've already said the same wall of text over and over again, don't want to anymore.
I've been banned from IRC twice now, once for a stupid reason (I mentionned #GBAtemp.TA, he said no advertising, I wasn't advertising, the others come in and point to other channels, no bans), once without a reason at all. This has also happened to other people. I did suggest to make 2 separate "official" channels, the current one for serious ONLY discussion, the other our .TA channel, and promote each-other. This way there would be more happy users and less people bitching when they see "SERIOUS TALK, OTHERWISE #GBAtemp.TA" in the channel title, and vice versa in the other channel. But of course my idea was rejected by lord Spikey because he acts butthurt 24/7.

This is why I'm not coming to IRC much more when Spikey's around until something gets done.


----------



## Narin (Sep 21, 2008)

Please do not mention #GBAtemp.TA, as it currently stands, its not on good terms with the GBAtemp staff. It was originally created by Spikey for that purpose, a channel for non-serious chatter similar to the Testing Area here on the forums, but he ended up opping the wrong people who basically took the channel over and banned him from it. 

Now the problem is, in the past, it was a bit out of control, the current ops of the channel basically let everything goes, which also included illegal subject matter. While I won't go into details, this has angered a lot of people and basically made the TA IRC channel off limits and made it a bannable offense to even mention it on the #gbatemp.net channel. While things on the TA have been pretty clean lately, it has a little ways to go before becoming a respectable channel again.

At any rate, to get back on topic. Currently EFNET has no vhost or channel services like Chanserv or Nicjserv which poses problems of people taking over the channel, changing their identify to pretend to be another person, and so on. Ops and such are also fairly limited in what they can do. Currently the only options Ops have is to ban someone even for minor offenses. Also this requires us to use several bots on the channel just to keep the channel from being taken over and provide services like auto-ops which normal channel services easily provide that EFNet lacks.

Also if we do move to another server, preferably one at GBAtemp we wouldhave more control over it. We could even tie the Nickserv into the GBAtemp site so you can login into Nickserv using your forum account and password as well as tie your IRC account into the forums. We could also list those currently chatting on the IRC channel on the GBAtemp site as well and have an IRC Java applet as well connected to the channel that people can use from their web browser.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 21, 2008)

This whole website was built on piracy, why are you complaining about TA being full of warez?


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 21, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Please do not mention #GBAtemp.TA, as it currently stands, its not on good terms with the GBAtemp staff. It was originally created by Spikey for that purpose, a channel for non-serious chatter similar to the Testing Area here on the forums, but he ended up opping the wrong people who basically took the channel over and banned him from it.
> 
> Now the problem is, in the past, it was a bit out of control, the current ops of the channel basically let everything goes, which also included illegal subject matter. While I won't go into details, this has angered a lot of people and basically made the TA IRC channel off limits and made it a bannable offense to even mention it on the #gbatemp.net channel. While things on the TA have been pretty clean lately, it has a little ways to go before becoming a respectable channel again.


My point was the reason Spikey gave me when I got banned, "advertisement".

Also, your 2nd paragraph made no sense. It's a bannable offense to mention .TA because people got angry at the history of the channel (ops not strict)?  What about other channels that people linked to? Why weren't they banned with your reason?


----------



## Narin (Sep 21, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> This whole website was built on piracy, why are you complaining about TA being full of warez?


I wasn't talking about warez here, it was other activity that was really frowned upon and well, a federal crime in most countries.


----------



## JPH (Sep 21, 2008)

This thread is about moving the #GBAtemp.net channel to a different server - not about other channels.
Don't derail the thread, yo.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 21, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean they were sharing CP there? Ugh, I guess amptor and fischju joined that place


----------



## Banger (Sep 21, 2008)

So far the yes's have it. But the only way I will join is if host masking and there is vhost, vhost isnt to impotent however host mask is for me


----------



## bobrules (Sep 21, 2008)

Omg more power that scares me, imagine S____y having more power, that is just scary.


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 21, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> This thread is about moving the #GBAtemp.net channel to a different server - not about other channels.
> Don't derail the thread, yo.


We're actually having a pretty good civilized conversation here, that does somewhat have to do with the topic.


----------



## JPH (Sep 21, 2008)

Also, I have been informed that if we switch it will be staff only that gets ops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If we were to switch, how do you guys think it would be best to implement the IRC channel into the website?


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 21, 2008)

WHAT??? Did i hear you say no more bots??? What about sp33chy. When I used to go on irc, sp33chy was like the bm of irc. But, I haven't been active on irc in a long time, and last time i went on, sp33chy wasn't there. So, it's a pretty good idea i guess.


----------



## bobrules (Sep 21, 2008)

Yay for banning with a proper reason, instead of just one person's opinion. Yay for authority, yay for less op abuse because you can.


----------



## JPH (Sep 21, 2008)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> WHAT??? Did i hear you say no more bots??? What about sp33chy. When I used to go on irc, sp33chy was like the bm of irc. But, I haven't been active on irc in a long time, and last time i went on, sp33chy wasn't there. So, it's a pretty good idea i guess.


sp33chy was removed ages ago.
If you wanna know why - PM me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, yeah, don't think we will need bots.


----------



## Prime (Sep 21, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> Yay for banning with a proper reason, instead of just one person's opinion. Yay for authority, yay for less op abuse because you can.



QFT


----------



## Narin (Sep 21, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Also, I have been informed that if we switch it will be staff only that gets ops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only way available is some sort of Java or possibly Flash application, theres really no other ways basically.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 21, 2008)

in that case, I would like to change my vote to "no". Spikey is needed to make sure a few people who can't handle power don't get it.


----------



## Banger (Sep 21, 2008)

Id say having a client put on the site, bit it java, cgi or whatever. Not sure what else could be done... Oh how about a release bot, or a pre channel. When a new game is released it will show in a channel, of course wont tell you how to get it. or when a new DS game info is posted on the site. something like that.


----------



## Prime (Sep 21, 2008)

Alot of hate getting tossed around for ol' Spikey


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Sep 21, 2008)

own servers! THATS GREAT! I VOTE FOR THE NEW SERVERS! As long as it is not a piece of shit server that is always down, or crashing, im all for it! Hopefully if it does crash, you guys have a back up so i won't lose posts just like in this one forum i visited daily! I had like 975 or so.


----------



## bobrules (Sep 21, 2008)

+1 for not banning just because one person thinks it's stupid. That's like banning the testing area..


----------



## Narin (Sep 21, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> Id say having a client put on the site, bit it java, cgi or whatever. Not sure what else could be done... Oh how about a release bot, or a pre channel. When a new game is released it will show in a channel, of course wont tell you how to get it. or when a new DS game info is posted on the site. something like that.


I already planned on having a bot in the channel that would announce new ROM/Homebrew news posts into the channel and tie the bot into the site and so on.

Also personally, I have no problem with Spikey, I like the fellow. He may not be perfect and hay be a hardass at times, but he keeps the channel organized and sane. Spikey wasn't around for a week once and the channel ended up going to complete chaos real fast and well, it wasn't a fun place to chat anymore. While I may not agree with all his decisions, he has been doing a good job overall with managing the channel.

Anyways, enough off-topic chatter. Please stick to the topic here about possibly moving to another server.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 21, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Alot of hate getting tossed around for ol' Spikey



Like the mods on this site are any better.


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure i know why sp33chy was banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but, while he was there, it was win.


----------



## Prime (Sep 21, 2008)

I see what you did there. You swifly moved on the topic so they wouldn't be any more talk on how spikey is abusing his powers.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 21, 2008)

I dont realy know what type of features efnet doesnt have, but half the time when i'm on #gbatemp.net no one says anything interesting/atall anyway.  Thats why i reckon #gbatemp.ta is more interesting.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 21, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> I see what you did there. You swifly moved on the topic so they wouldn't be any more talk on how spikey is abusing his powers.



How about JPH abusing his power to ban me for calling him a child (he is, it's a fact!) and the other crap he did? Even Spikey wouldn't do that.


----------



## science (Sep 21, 2008)

Move it. I can't even connect anymore for some reason, and this way I can be called science


----------



## Narin (Sep 21, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> I dont realy know what type of features efnet doesnt have, but half the time when i'm on #gbatemp.net no one says anything interesting/atall anyway.  Thats why i reckon #gbatemp.ta is more interesting.



Actually .TA is dead 99% of the time. Seriously, nothing happens there except for the occasional floods that last for like 10 screens. :/


Anyways, *BACK ON TOPIC EVERYONE*! This is the final notice.


----------



## Urza (Sep 21, 2008)

What a stupid idea.

EFnet is just fine, free, and already setup for you. This is just a huge waste of effort (not to mention the server resources required) to get silly things like services. The bots are a non-issue since they're already setup and garf maintains them for you.


----------



## djgarf (Sep 21, 2008)

well wotever u do dont expect djnaff to bring the bots bk into gbatemp.net on efnet for a good while (if ever) because he is not very impressed with the shit that was pulled earlier and i can understand why


----------



## Urza (Sep 21, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Your bots being in the channel is the reason we are moving. Them not being there is a good thing.


That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 21, 2008)

Hot damn. I thought there was a rule stating that IRC drama stayed on IRC.


----------



## Gore (Sep 22, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> if JPH isnt op, then sure!! ZING!
> 
> 
> lol, I think it should stay on efnet because this server is already strained enough


Seconded.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 22, 2008)

I vote for the option destined to cause the most heartrending.  

*throws the die*


----------



## Gore (Sep 22, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> if JPH isnt op, then sure!! ZING!
> 
> 
> lol, I think it should stay on efnet because this server is already strained enough


I completely agree with these words juggernaut911 has posted.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2008)

EFnet is more convieniant


----------



## amptor (Sep 22, 2008)

#gbatemp.net kinda sux


----------



## The Worst (Sep 22, 2008)

"Spikey Bush doesn't care about black people" - Kanye Worst


----------



## Shinji (Sep 22, 2008)

Whoever just moderated The Worst and amptors posts should put a legitimate reason for removing them, just like a legitimate reason for banning people is necessary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, my vote goes for staying on EFnet.  Its already established and things are working (from my point of view) fairly well.


EDIT:


----------



## amptor (Sep 22, 2008)

they're just jelous because #ndstemp is a better channel to be in


----------



## The Worst (Sep 22, 2008)

"Spikey Bush doesn't care about black people" - Kanye Worst


----------



## Orc (Sep 22, 2008)

If it causes more drama, I vote for the move.
_IRC drama makes me laugh._
If it's for features, meh. EFnet is good enough. Unless it's *drama features*.


----------



## Little (Sep 28, 2008)

If we had a gbatemp chat without abusive shit self-righteous power-mad selfish idiotic not-even-staff pretentious dictatorial ops.... then I think a lot of people would come back.

Not going to mention any names of the ASSPSINPD ops is/are. But yeah.
Problem is they'd probably count the (non-existant) tempcast members as staff.
So then nothing would change.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know yet which one to choose. both may have interesting things.

efnet : 
+ no resources needed, already in place.
+ same place as others #xxxtemp channels, one server, one nickname, multi channels
- no nickserv or services
- no controls for mods


private :
+ new services and flexibility for moderators (Ircop)
+ possibility to link nick to the forum (and no more need to connect once every 31 day to reserve nick, it could be always active)
+ possibility to interact with the forum (irc  forum), to display nbr of users on irc, names, new dumps, user is actually on irc, etc.
- new independent server for irc only ? I don't know if it can be hosted on current forum's server.
- resources needed ? maybe 2 servers in case one of them just split or disconnect, 2nd one is still online while 1st reconnect.
- only official #Temp channel (net) on the server, and other #Temp on efnet ?
- technician needed to maintain the server online and working (Narin will do it alone ?)


Private has more Negatives, but I think positives are great improvements.
*I'm for moving to the new one* (even if I don't come often).


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 28, 2008)

Cyan, IRC can be hosted on our current server as well, it uses hardly any resources. You're right about the possible downtime issues though.


----------



## Narin (Sep 28, 2008)

The IRC server will not be hosted on the same one as the site. It will be hosted on another server that has a higher uptime so if the site does go down, the IRC server will still work. Also IRC servers use very little resources due to it being a low resource text protocol. We don't expect thousands of users so only one server will be needed,


----------



## Banger (Sep 28, 2008)

I would think 2 slower servers, well not really slower but maybe cheaper. One for europe people and asia and stuff like that and one for north america. Sorry aussies! To help with ping and such. If there server is hosted in the US people in europe are going to most likely have high ping and maybe instability and same goes if its in europe.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 29, 2008)

Efnet is where I have other channels on.
So I cant have tabs open.
Also I'll have to completely move DStemp there. Involves stuff to do with them

But then you'll have to learn new commands.

Please don;t do it.


----------



## Banger (Sep 29, 2008)

New commands? Wow most things will be the exact same. And others you will use once in your life. Oh the horror!


----------



## enarky (Sep 29, 2008)

As long as the real *temp channels stay where they are I couldn't care less what you're doing to the .net channel.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 29, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> New commands? Wow most things will be the exact same. And others you will use once in your life. Oh the horror!


Actually, Each IRC server has a different set of commands.
you need to code it.
And plus different Bots.

Unless they copy Efnet.


So the flame's on you.


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 29, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> New commands? Wow most things will be the exact same. And others you will use once in your life. Oh the horror!


Sentence sense non makes matter no hard read I it.


----------



## Banger (Sep 29, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> So the flame's on you.
> 
> 
> Was no flame. Most  commands used on one IRCd will be used on another. EFnet is an empty shell and does not have commands of other IRCd's but suck it up and learn a few commands not hard...
> ...



I have been up for over 36 hours, I am uncaring if you can read what I said or not


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 29, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Actually, Each IRC server has a different set of commands.
> you need to code it.
> And plus different Bots.
> 
> ...



You're completely and utterly wrong - the IRC Protocol hasn't changed since 1993. (CTCP isn't part of that spec)

Services aren't commands. You don't have to register your own nick.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd say stay on EFnet, but only because I dislike having to use seperate servers. If you guys would really have advantages this way, go ahead.


----------



## phoood (Oct 1, 2008)

if the idea is out in the public, then you guys have already seriously thought about it.  our opinions really stand for nothing.

drkupo has pretty much said everything that should have been said.
the reason why ta still stands is because spikey is strict, to a fault.  but he's a good op, there's no denying that.
there is one person that should always be banned.  on the other hand, the channel is pretty much boring so I'm guessing most people wouldn't mind facepalm'ing for a half hour.


----------



## dice (Oct 1, 2008)

but doing this COULD mean having 8 times the number of visiters we currenly get and obvously some changes in how we manage the members will be affected as a result of it being on here.

What I will tell you is that IF this does ahead, it'll only be done as a trial to see how things work, whilst it is likely that (ONLY) the #gbatemp.net channel is closed to try and avoid a split, it'll always be around should things not work out and we return to how things currently are. Personally I think that it is something that we should all at least try out especially as it has the potential of being even better then the channel we currently have.


----------



## WildWon (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm all for either our own server or another server. I'm not a huge fan of efnet to begin with, but i REALLY like services, and greater than 9 character nicks is good too (not that *I* need it, but its nice). I enjoy being able to make sure my nick is my nick. 


I mean, whichever way this goes, i'm on board... but thats my 2 pennies in the hat.


----------



## Costello (Oct 10, 2008)

man WildWon, you're a tad late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=108054


----------



## WildWon (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh! Well, silly me, seeing this stickied, not locked, or updated with the new info >_>

I'll be sure to update myself on all this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(thanks for the link tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

